# Sunny and the Cicada.....



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha that is so cute! Mine do this with June Beetles, I don't think we have cicadas. It is so funny how intrigued they are with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sunny is an ace entomologist! Who would have guessed?!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Poodles must have a thing with bugs! Ants and spiders are fair game in our yard, as well as an occasional ladybug. I think I've been successful so far in discouraging Begley from bees and wasps, but he sure is fascinated with them.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

The last time cicadas were in Maryland Beau was less than a year old. He loved them. He'd run through the yard which would make them fly out of the grass. So you'd see, Beau with all his youthful energy, running around the back yard hopping and snapping them out of the air. They were like flying chicken nuggets. One of the funniest things I ever saw him do.

Rick


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> The last time cicadas were in Maryland Beau was less than a year old. He loved them. He'd run through the yard which would make them fly out of the grass. So you'd see, Beau with all his youthful energy, running around the back yard hopping and snapping them out of the air. They were like flying chicken nuggets. One of the funniest things I ever saw him do.
> 
> Rick


Did you ever see him eat one?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Did you ever see him eat one?


Oh yeah. He'd have cicada bits on his lips and stuck in his teeth. On the upside though, he had one heck of a growth spurt with all that flying protein.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We have an infestation of brown marmorated stink bugs in New Jersey. They're slow moving, prehistoric looking things. Happily, Chagall leaves them alone. But my friend's Bouvier des Flandres eats them by the mouthful. These bugs earn their name by making a _horrid _smell when handled or injured. Adding a whole new meaning to stinky dog breath! The cicadas pretty much missed our area, happily.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> We have an infestation of brown marmorated stink bugs in New Jersey. They're slow moving, prehistoric looking things. Happily, Chagall leaves them alone. But my friend's Bouvier des Flandres eats them by the mouthful. These bugs earn their name by making a _horrid _smell when handled or injured. Adding a whole new meaning to stinky dog breath! The cicadas pretty much missed our area, happily.


We have them to. When the weather starts to cool in the evening they invade my screened in porch by the hundreds. They can get in but they're too stupid to get out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gads he is a pretty boy! Who'd ever think something that looks like him would be so keen on being a bug catching machine! Gorgeous boy!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Gads he is a pretty boy! Who'd ever think something that looks like him would be so keen on being a bug catching machine! Gorgeous boy!!


Thanks. He is such a sweet boy. When I was uploading the pics, tho, it occurred to me you can't see his face in any of them......those ears.....................!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are pretty darned incredible!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He is a doll. Remington was not so interested in bugs, by my little girl Rumpus (red pom) loves to hunt for grasshoppers. She jumps and hops and runs... Remington like to join in on the chase but loses interest in the eating part


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> We have them to. When the weather starts to cool in the evening they invade my screened in porch by the hundreds. They can get in but they're too stupid to get out.


Want more? I can send you a_ gazillion!!_ I have the same problem here, they can't seem to read the "Exit" sign! Maybe I need Sunny to run them off? Chagall only goes after frogs, and chickens, oh brother, he is _not _chicken of chickens! But what I need is a _bug control_ dog. _Here Sunny, come boy!_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What a cute dog ! Oh my what a joy .. I love the bug chasers ....It shows intelligence..


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Want more? I can send you a_ gazillion!!_ I have the same problem here, they can't seem to read the "Exit" sign! Maybe I need Sunny to run them off? Chagall only goes after frogs, and chickens, oh brother, he is _not _chicken of chickens! But what I need is a _bug control_ dog. _Here Sunny, come boy!_


Boy, it's a good thing you are far away Chagall's Mom, since my window's are open enjoying the cool autumn air and I understand that Sunny was whistle trained before I adopted him ..................I'd be looking all over for him!!!!!!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Kruz love to eat grasshoppers he pounces like a fox and then crunch crunch.yuk


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sunny looks so intrigued by this bug. BTW, what exactly are these cicada's. We don't get these here in my neck of the woods!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> Sunny looks so intrigued by this bug. BTW, what exactly are these cicada's. We don't get these here in my neck of the woods!
> Sylvia & the Girls!


We had quite a few this summer. He is easily intrigued........anything that moves!!

Cicada and Magicicada Frequently Asked Questions - Cicada Mania


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Want more?* I can send you a_ gazillion!!_ I have the same problem here, they can't seem to read the "Exit" sign! Maybe I need Sunny to run them off? Chagall only goes after frogs, and chickens, oh brother, he is _not _chicken of chickens! But what I need is a _bug control_ dog. _Here Sunny, come boy!_


Um.....No.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I hadn't realized from previous photos that Sunny's ears have retained so much of their apricot highlights. Beau's ears looked just like Sunny's until he was maybe 18 months, then they began to fade. Now, at four, there's just the merest trace of apricot hidden behind his ears.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

liljaker said:


> We had quite a few this summer. He is easily intrigued........anything that moves!!
> 
> Cicada and Magicicada Frequently Asked Questions - Cicada Mania


Wow, that's interesting but they sure don't live long! The noise they make must be very distracting!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Sunny,
We don't have Cicadas here in San Diego, but we DO have the greatest Crickets that get into our house and it's sooooo much fun trying to find them when they 'sing'! Our patio is a minefield and they are the best hoppers! Come on over and catch a few!!!

Love,
Molly


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I hadn't realized from previous photos that Sunny's ears have retained so much of their apricot highlights. Beau's ears looked just like Sunny's until he was maybe 18 months, then they began to fade. Now, at four, there's just the merest trace of apricot hidden behind his ears.


Denise has him registered as an apricot (I have the registration, now in my name). She did say, however, she could have registered him as a cream, too, but he had lots of apricot on him. Obviously, he is much more cream than apricot, but his ears have held. I just checked the pedigree and the sire was apricot and dam was cream. Sunny is 5, so he may lighten a bit more, but I doubt it?


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker does this with a toad in our driveway 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

